# Wie habt ihr angefangen?



## kawafahrer (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,

es würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr angefangen habt mit dem MTB fahren.

Ich bekomme in nächster Zeit mein erstes bike und frage mich was am sinnvollsten ist. Erstmal solange bischen über Feldwege Fahren bis ich das bike kenne und nebenbei die Grundsachen trainieren wovor ich mich ins gröbere Gelände stürtze?

Oder ist es besser im unwegsamen Gelände anzufangen und mit der Zeit einfach besser zu werden? 

Ich weiß nicht genau wie es richtig vormulieren soll. 

Wenn ich mit dem Auto immer nur über landstraßen und Autobahn fahre, dann werde ich nie in der Großstadtzurecht kommen.

Fahre ich aber von Anfang an in der Stadt ist es sehr schnell kein Problem mehr. 

Ich freue mich über eure Erfahrungen und Ratschläge

Gruß 
Kawafahrer


----------



## Tod_Larsen (19. Februar 2011)

Natürlich solltest du ein paar Tage schauen, dass du dich mit dem Bike vertraut machst, die Schaltung, das Fahrverhalten, ...

Aber ich meine du bist ja auch vorher schon Fahrrad gefahren?
Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen?
Wenn, dann ist es mehr eine Frage der Fitness, was für Steigungen oder Fahrbahnbelag man nimmt.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Februar 2011)

Fahr einfach  der Rest kommt von selbst.


----------



## LeonF (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe vor allem im (Stadt-)Park mit einfachen Fahrtechnikübungen angefangen und habe auf Feldwegen meine ersten Grundlagen in Sachen Kondition gelegt. Dann bin ich öfter in den Wald gefahren und habe trails "gesucht". Am Anfang habe ich alles, was irgendwie mi Fahrtechnik zu tun hatte(Bücher, Hefte,...) verschlungen und hab dann halt immer im (Stadt)Park geübt und verfeinert. Im Wald hab ich dann das Erlernte angewandt und mich gefreut, wenns funktioniert hat.  Den Bunnyhop hab ich auch erst auf dem Parkplatz gelernt und dann im Wald gemacht.

Mir hat es sehr viel gebracht, Techniken erst n einer Umgebung zu lernen, wo man viele Störfaktoren ausschließen kann (Untergrund, Platz...)
So kann man in Ruhe die saubere Technik lernen und dann ordentlich im Wald anwenden 
Was auch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen ist, sind Fahrtechnikseminare. Da lernt man einfach unheimlich schnell.
Ansonsten hilft nur viel Fahren...


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2011)

Die Fahrtechnik-Sache begann bei mir im Grunde auch mit Spielereien in der Stadt, solche Sachen:

Bikes sind die idealen Fortbewegungsmittel in der Stadt. Doch monoton im Sattel sitzen ist auf Dauer Ã¶de. Die urbane Architektur lÃ¤dt zum Spielen ein und mit etwas Ãbung wird der GroÃstadtdschungel zum Spielplatz fÃ¼r jeden Biker!

*Wichtig*:_ Der Text richtet sich nicht an Street- oder Trial-Biker, sondern soll fÃ¼r jeden "normalen" Mountainbiker eine Inspiration fÃ¼r mehr SpaÃ auf dem Bike sein._ 

*GleichgewichtsÃ¼bungen: Keep the Balance!*

Um das GleichgewichtsgefÃ¼hl auf dem Rad zu schulen, eignen sich schmale Verkehrsstreifen oder Bordsteinkanten bestens fÃ¼r kniffelige Balance-Fahrten. Auf den Pedalen stehend mit waagerechter Pedalstellung fixiert man einen Punkt einige Meter vor dem Rad und schaut auf keinen Fall nach direkt vor das Vorderrad. Die seitlichen Ausgleichbewegungen sollte man ruhig ausfÃ¼hren und nicht hektisch. Kippt das Bike nach rechts weg, bewegt sich das linke Knie nach auÃen oder man schiebt es aus den Armen heraus unter sich zur Seite. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, es gilt: Je langsamer, desto schwieriger!






*Kurvenfahrt: Leg die Kiste schief!*

âLean it like you mean itâ â Um den bei optimaler Geschwindigkeit den maximalen Kurven-Grip zu erreichen, drÃ¼ckt man das Bike mit der kurveninneren Hand in eine leichte SchrÃ¤glage. Wichtig: Das kurvenÃ¤uÃere Pedal zeigt dabei nach unten und trÃ¤gt die Hauptlast. Der Blick geht in die Richtung, in welche man das Bike steuert. Um die Ideallinie zu treffen, fÃ¤hrt man die Kurve von auÃen an und zieht dann im Kurvenscheitel nach innen. *No Go*: Bremsen in der Kurve â man bremst vor der Kurve ab und lÃ¤sst in der Kurve laufen!






*KantensprÃ¼nge: Drop it like itâs hot*

Kleine MÃ¤uerchen oder Mini-Treppen bieten sich fÃ¼r kleine Drops an â eckige Bordsteinkanten sind dabei ideal zum Ã¼ben. Mittig Ã¼ber dem Bike stehend rollt man auf die Kante zu  und zieht das Vorderrad mit Schwung nach oben, sobald es die Kante passiert. Wichtig: Um ein plÃ¶tzliches Absacken der Front zu verhindern, muss man wÃ¤hrend der kleinen âAirtimeâ KÃ¶rperspannung aufbauen und weiter den Lenker nach hinten oben ziehen. Nicht zu langsam anfahren, sonst landet man ebenfalls frontlastig. Die Landung auf beiden RÃ¤dern gleichzeitig aktiv aus den Beinen und Armen abfedern!





*Wallride: Ran an die Wand!*

SchrÃ¤ge Mauern und Betonrampen laden zu spaÃigen Wallrides ein, bei denen man sich langsam herantasten kann. Kurbeln waagerecht, Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und los gehtâs: Bei der Auffahrt macht man sich auf dem Bike leicht, indem am Lenker zieht und das Vorderrad dadurch geschmeidig die WandschrÃ¤ge hochfÃ¤hrt. Der Speed sorgt fÃ¼r den nÃ¶tigen Anpressdruck und die Fahrlinie gleicht einer Parabel: In der Mitte ist man am hÃ¶chsten und leitet von dort an die Abfahrt ein. Arme und Beine sind wÃ¤hrend der Wandfahrt zwecks niedrigen Schwerpunkts gebeugt. Geht es wieder ins Flache muss man leicht am Lenker ziehen und die Kompression aktiv abfedern.





_Als Sequenz:_



 

 




*Wheelie: Eisdielen-Posen fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger*

Bevor man ihn an der Strandpromenade probiert, sollte man viel Ãbung in den Wheelie investieren, sonst wird es schnell peinlich. Im langsamen Tempo anfahren, sich kurz nach vorne unten beugen, um dann gleichzeitig krÃ¤ftig in die Pedale zu treten und das Vorderrad durch Strecken der Arme nach oben zu ziehen. Nun Arme gestreckt lassen und OberkÃ¶rper nach hinten lehnen! Wichtig ist eine funktionierende Hinterradbremse, mit der man zusammen mit gleichmÃ¤Ãigem Pedalieren den Balancepunkt auf dem Hinterrad hÃ¤lt. Kippt das Bike nach rechts, bewegt man das linke Knie zum Ausgleich nach links auÃen. *Tipp*: Zum Ãben eine Strecke auswÃ¤hlen, die leicht bergauf geht.










*Zusatzinfos: Tipps fÃ¼r das Fahrtechniktraining in der Stadt*

- *Wichtig*: Immer mit Helm fahren, auch wenn es manchmal lÃ¤stig erscheint. Im Ernstfall ist euch eure Schaltzentrale dankbar!

- Wenn man einen schlechten Tag hat und nichts klappt, geht man lieber ein Eis essen und verschiebt das Ãben auf den nÃ¤chsten Tag.

- Nehmt RÃ¼cksicht auf Passanten und den Verkehr. Am besten Ã¼bt man nur dann in der City, wenn nicht gerade sehr viel los ist.


----------



## LeonF (20. Februar 2011)

Gute Zusammenfassung, Marc! 
Die Vorübungen zum Bunnyhop (VR und HR anheben) hätte ich jetzt noch dazu genommen. 

PS: Neues Bike?


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2011)

@LeonF: Thanks, das ist mein McFit-Artikel aus 2009  Das Bike gehört mittlerweile meinem Vater, er hat es noch ordentlich aufgerüstet (Rohloff etc.). Bei mir sah das Bike so aus: *http://www.nsmb.com/3054-readers-rides-6*

Den Bunny Hop zeige ich auf meiner How-To-Page, während des Shootings habe ich gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich so hinterradlastig in der Luft hänge.


----------



## -Wally- (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Kawafahrer,

also ich würde da am Anfang keine allzu große Wissenschaft draus machen. Wenn Du hier schon so nach dem Anfang fragst, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Fahrrad gefahren bist, oder?
Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle erstmal aufs Bike setzen, Helm auf, Handschuhe an und dann einfach mal losradeln...ganz normale Tour übers Land, über breite Wald und Feldwege, an Flüssen/Kanälen entlang...einfach regelmäßig Touren fahren, dabei wird man mit dem Bike vertraut und baut auch die eigene Grundlagenausdauer aus und mit der Zeit werden die Touren immer länger, ohne dass man sich dabei so verausgabt...also fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren...am besten eben in der Natur. Beim fahren dann immer mal grundlegende Dinge üben...also richtiges Schalten, Vollbremsungen, enge Kurven fahren.
Später dann kann man sich langsam an heftigeren Steigungen und Abfahrten versuchen aber vieles ergibt sich dann einfach mit der Zeit.

Bei mir hat das Biken damit angefangen, dass ich einen Ausgleich zum Bürojob brauchte, hab mich also auf mein Trekkingrad gesetzt und bin durch die ländliche Umgebung gedüst, dabei wurden die Touren immer länger und nahmen immer weniger Zeit in Anspruch, aber es hat immer weniger Spaß gemacht an Straßen entlang oder auf Ihnen zu fahren, also habe ich meine Touren immer mehr in die Wälder gelegt und wollte dann irgendwann ein flottes Crossbike haben...
Freunde frugen dann wieso ich mir statt des Crossbikes nicht gleich ein Mountainbike anschaffen wollte, kann man genauso nutzen ist aber eben noch vielseitiger und robuster...und sie sollten recht behalten...
Hatte mir dann ein Bike gekauft und bin damit Touren durch in den Wäldern gefahren, und es wurde dabei immer flotter und auch mal den einen oder anderen Trail runter...das entwickelt sich dann irgendwann von alleine...und irgendwann bolzt man dann mit 200mm Federweg die DH Strecken in den Bikeparks runter, oder auch nicht.

Ist halt die Frage wo man hin will, bzw. was man sich vom Biken erhofft, aber das kann man oft auch nur durchs ausprobieren heraus finden.

gruß,
Wally


----------



## Schweissnass (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe seit 6 Wochen ein HT und genieße das neue Fahrgefühl...aber nicht zu vergleichen mit meinen alten Fahrrädern (hatte noch nie ein MTB). Endlich 27 Gänge anstelle von 3!
Was war schwierig am Anfang (und ist es immer noch):

1. Mein Lenkrad verwackelt bergauf sehr schnell

2. Fahre ich einen schmalen verschlammten Waldpfad bergauf, zieh ich in einer fast 180 Kurve häufig das Vorderrad hoch --> Dann häng ich in der Luft, reiß das Lenkrad rum und Absteigen ist die Folge, Schuhe nass und alle Wege, Wurzeln und was sonst noch da ist werden beschimpft (noch nie so ein leichtes Rad gehabt, gewöhnungsbedürftig -- muss wohl daran liegen, dass ich mit dem für mich leichten Gewicht noch nicht zurecht komme).

3. äußerst Spaßig ist das neue Kurvengefühl. Manchmal habe ich mich schön reingelegt (und dat war dann echt geil) bin aber auch mindestens einmal aus der Kurve getrieben worden (aber noch nicht gesürzt) - Hab mich dann wie ein möchtegern Formel 1 Fahrer im Kiesbett gefühlt und mir gesagt, nächste mal nimmste ein Helm mit (ich dachte am Anfang immer, Fahrradfahren ist nur auf der Straße gefärlich aber nicht im Wald, also habe ich keinen Helm mitgenommen. Durch die guten Bremsen und der super tollen Beschleunigung fahr ich einfach schneller) - das mach ich jetzt auch immer!


----------



## LeonF (22. Februar 2011)

IMMERIMMERIMMER HELM!!!!! 
Wenn dein Lenkr bergauf verwackelt, dann üb vielleicht mal die oben von Marc B. erklärte Blalanceübung. Das sollte eigentlich helfen 
Beim berauffahren solltest du generell ersuchen, deinen Körperschwerpnkt nach vorne zu bringen, wenns steil wird. Da heißt, am besten versuchst du mal, dich auf die Sattelnase zu setzen. Dann sollte auch das Vorderrad weniger steigen.
Achte am besten von Anfang an auf eine saubere Fahrtechnik (die oben genannten Übungen können da helfen), sonst schleift sich das unsaubere Fahren ein und wird zur Gewohnheit. Solche Fehler lassen sich dann nur schwer wieder ausbügeln


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Februar 2011)

Schweissnass schrieb:


> 1. Mein Lenkrad....
> 2. ....reiß das Lenkrad rum




Hast du mal ein Foto von deiner Kiste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweissnass (24. Februar 2011)

Als Neuling bin ich noch kein Bastler und habe deswegen 
ein komplett HT gekauft. Die Beschreibung lautete "Hart und Steif". Habe mich schon im Vorfeld gefragt, wie das gemeint ist...jetzt weiß ich es und es ist herrlich.

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/ltd-series/ltd-pro-black-anodized/

Die Reifen sind mir mehrmals Bergauf durchgedreht und natürlich auch beim Anfahren im Schlamm. Da war ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht. Aber hier im Forum kommen die Reifen bei Matsch nicht gut weg. Gut zu wissen

Übrigens: 
die Tips sind klasse - habe schon auf der Bordsteinkannte geübt.


----------



## LeonF (24. Februar 2011)

Ist doch der perfekte Anfang!  
Wenn deine Reifen abgefahren sind, kannst du dir ja schöne andere kaufen


----------



## IceQ- (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein schönes Einsteigergerät. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass ich mit sowas auch gestartet wäre 

Bis auf die Kurbel ein wirklich schönes Teil zum Einstieg.

Wegen der Reifen, keine Sorge - das hilft gleichzeitig auch die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, da du wesentlich besser fahren musst, weil das Grip schlechter ist.

Wenn ich an meine Anfänge denke, da bin ich irgendwas von CST All Purpose gefahren, die die von Merida drauf gemacht haben - der Wechsel auf echte Reifen war da wie eine Offenbarung.

Und angefangen habe ich aus Spass auf Waldwegen, dann bin ich einem MTB-Treff beigetreten und Crap war gleich bei Profis  War gar nicht beabsichtigt, aber was anderes habe ich nirgends gefunden. Aber Mtb-news hatte einen Beitrag der veraltet war, aber aktuell!(Inhaltlich)

Die Lernkurve war so extrem steil, ich erinner mich an meinen ersten Trail mit denen... Hossa das war teilweise schmerzhaft - ich würde es aber jedem empfehlen, der sich sicher ist, dass es sein Sport ist!

Eine Gruppe ist generell praktisch um vieles zu lernen, weil ich eigentlich nur Gruppen kenne, die gerne beibringen oder sich gegenseitig helfen - gleichzeitig kann man unauffällig kleinere Sachen abschauen und bei höherem Niveau lernt man automatisch vieles. Vielleicht musst du nicht sofort auf Transalp Biker Niveau einsteigen wie ich das getan habe, aber umschauen kannst du dich ja mal


----------



## LeonF (10. März 2011)

Sorry, aber der Fahrtechnikartikel gefällt mir gaaar nicht... 
Vor Allem diese Hüpftechnik sollte man sich wirklich nicht aneignen...


----------



## -Wally- (10. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der Fahrtechnikartikel gefällt mir gaaar nicht...
> Vor Allem diese Hüpftechnik sollte man sich wirklich nicht aneignen...



Hi,
Da gebe ich Dir recht...vieles wird nur oberflächlich angesprochen ohne dass auf grundlegende Bewegungsabläufe hingewiesen wird, dazu stehen dort Sachen, die schlichtweg falsch, bzw. nicht so ganz optimal sind.
Als Überblick ganz nett, aber da fehlt dann noch eine detailierte Ausführung der einzelnen Themen.
Für einen interessierten Neuling sehe ich da kaum Ansätze, die irgendwie zum Nachmachen animieren...vielleicht gehts aber auch nur mir so...

gruß,
Wally


----------



## xXwannabeXx (10. März 2011)

Wenn du anfängst würde ich eigentlich erst einmal garnichts lesen und einfach drauf los fahren - Schutzkleidung(Helm,Handschuhe,Brille,ggf. Knie- und Schienenbeinschoner) ist dabei aber Pflicht !

Das rumeiern legt sich entweder von selbst, oder du schnappst dir einen erfahrenen Fahrer, kann z.B. auch irgendeiner sein den du im Wald triffst und der erfahren aussieht und bittest ihn dir mal beim fahren zu zuschauen.

Viele rudern mit den Armen oder haben eine seltsame Körperhaltung ,die zum Schlenkern verleitet.

Lehrbücher braucht es eigentlich erst ,wenn man schon fortgeschrittener ist.
Wichtig ist für den Anfang an Technik nur das richtige Bremsen.
Dafür einfach mal auf einer Forststraße mit etwas Schwung so richtig die Vorderradbremse ziehen ,dass das Hinterrad hochkommt.
Wenn du das kontrollieren kannst fühlst du dich in schwierigen Situationen einfach sicherer und gerätst nicht in Panik.

Dann würde ich noch Manual und das Hinterrad anheben üben und noch den Baby Hop.
Einfach mal googeln.

Wenn du sonst mal Fragen hast, frag doch wie schon gesagt mal einen Biker im Wald,der dir sympathisch scheint.
Beissen wird schon keiner und aus einem kleinen Gespräch den Hang hoch können richtige Freundschaften entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (10. März 2011)

Ich finde, dass ein paar tipps von Anfang an echt nicht schaden können oder sogar notwendig sind, damit man sich keine falsch technik angewöhnt...
das kann echt in die Hose gehen. Und besser lernt man erstmal de richtigen Bunnyhop, bevor man irgendeine Hüpftechnik lernt oder iwas für den BH hält was aber eher ein Schweinehop ist. Wie gesagt, wenn man sich falsche Fahrtechniken angewöhnt, schleift man diese Fehler nur schwer wieder raus...


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2011)

kreativkraxeln schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Artikel über Fahrtechnik:
> http://www.training.x4biker.com/mountainbike-fahrtechnik.html[...][/url]



Hi, 

ich finde den "Artikel" auch nicht gut, es wird sehr viel angerissen/Begriffe in den Raum geworfen, aber auf nichts fundiert eingegangen. Einiges was du (?) schreibst ist (sehr) gefährlich. 
Drei Beispiele:
- "Vorderradkontrolle" vs. "Downhill". Das Gewicht einmal ausreichend nach vorne, einmal ausreichend nach hinten. Die Aussagekraft ist ungefähr null, das ist viel zu wenig differentiert... 
- "Treppen" => Gewicht "so weit wie möglich" nach hinten ist falsch, kann unheimlich weh tun und beisst sich mit dem was du unter "Vorderradkontrolle" schreibst. 
- "Hüpfen" da fehlt erstmal der Kontext, man weiss erstmal nicht worum es geht. Die meisten denken wohl zuerst an Sprünge...

Hab mal auf der HP noch unter den Punkt "Radfahrer-Typ-Bestimmung" geguckt => Mit Downhill oder BMX hattest du (/der Autor) noch nie was am Hut oder?

Wenn du (ich nehme an es ist deine Seite!?) zu jedem der Punkte soviel schreibst wir jetzt auf der ganzen Seite könnte zu jedem der Punkte genug drin stehen. In wieweit das dann richtig ist waage ich dann zu bezweifeln, wie geschrieben einige der "Tipps" sind gefährlich / nichtssagend. 
---------------------------


Ontopic, wie hab ich angefangen:
Ich hab am Anfang einfach Wege in meiner Umgebung erkundet und bin viel gefahren, es macht ja einfach Spaß. Irgendwann hab ich mich einer Gruppe angeschlossen und da dann erstmal teils große Augen gemacht was fahrtechnisch und konditionell geht. Ich hatte mit der Gruppe glück, dass nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen gefahren wurde sondern alles was an Trails da war mitgenommen wurde. Durch einige der Leute bin ich dann zu ersten Marathons / CC-Rennen gekommgen und bin einfach viel gefahren weils Spaß gemacht hat, vorallem die fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollen Dinge. Die letzten beiden Jahre bin ich zunehmend in Richtung Downhill und dem was viele "Enduro" schimpfen abgedriftet... Seitdem trainiere ich auch ganz gezielt bestimmte fahrtechnische Fähigkeiten, Kondition kommt schon ausreichend durchs Tourenfahren. 
Mittlerweile würde ich mich als fahrtechnisch "recht gut"  beschreiben und das Biken als ziemliuch zentralen Lebensbestandteil. Würde z.B. keinen Job mehr in bike-untauglichen Gegenden annehmen und werd wohl irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren den Wohnort zugunsten des Bikens irgendwo in den Alpenraum verlegen. Jobs finden, die Berge kommen leider nicht zu einem ... 

Voll on topic, mein Tipp:
- Spaß haben
- Mit anderen Leuten fahren. Eine Gruppe / Leute finden mit denen man beim Biken Spaß hat, in der Regel sind da ja dann auch erfahrene Leute bei von denen du lernen kannst.
- Material ist viel unwichtiger als man denkt. 90-99% macht der Fahrer und nicht das Fahrrad... Wer fahren kann kommt auch mit nem CC-Hobel in BadWildbad die Downhills runter (obs Sinn macht ist ne andere Frage ). 
- Sich an Fahrern/Fahrerinnen orientieren die das können was man will 
- Hol dir Feedback. Wenn man mit stärkeren Fahrern unterwegs ist einfach mit denen drüber reden ob sie irgendwelche Tipps haben. Ferndiagnosen über Internetforen sind schwer / unmöglich. Das muss im Wald gemacht werden . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2011)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Fahrtechnik-Artikel sind, hier mein Senf dazu  (für alle, die diese Zusammenfassung noch nicht kennen).

*Zum Artikel Wheelie-Drop, Manual und Rückwärtsfahren*

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## 4Helden (13. März 2011)

Ich fange gerade wieder hiermit http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-Midseason-2011_id_15288_.htm 
an.
Erstmal wieder Kondition Powern und dann auch wieder ins Gelände.


----------



## meivin123 (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab vor 5 Jahre (5. Klasse) mim Biken angefangen und ich hab bis jetzt immer noch kein gutes Bike (kommt im Juni) aber ich bin trotzdem früher immer mit meinem Aldi Bike zu den "Rampen" gefahren und hab dort mit Freunden ne menge Spaß gehabt.
Später bin ich dann vom Dirtbiken weg und in den Wald rein, da hab ich dann auch Trails gebaut und gesucht. Natürlcih habe ich alles über Fahrtechnik gelesen was ich mir gekauft hatte (is ja logisch).
Und wenn du mit so gammel Bikes fährst kann man sehr gut Fahrtechnik lernen.
Wenn ich mit nem Aldi bike heute nen Downhill/Freeride Trail fahre der verwurzelt ist isst es ganz schön anstrengend heil unten angekommen da dich viele der Wurzeln von den pedalen schleudern und dein Bike zum Hüpfen bringen. Jetzt fahr ich ab und zu mim Bike vom freund und wir wechseln uns ab, somit kann ich den Komfort eines 160er Freeriders etwas geniesen.
Hab aber auch noch keine Ahnung  wie das mit meinem Bike wird ich werde aber auf jeden Fall auch erstmal etwas rumfahren(Angeben) um das Bike etwas kennenzulernen dann gehts in den Walt.
Du kannst ja auch einfach mal dein bike nehmen was du jetzt hast und damit in den Wald fahren da krigt man dann schon bischen Gefühl auch für Kurven usw.!


----------



## elmono (3. Mai 2011)

Falls es noch aktuell sein sollte, meine Meinung dazu:
Vergiss für den Anfang Lehrbücher oder zu viel verkopfte Lektüre/Anleitung. Fahr einfach, hab Spaß und bau etwas Grundlage/Kondition auf. Das meiste kommt von ganz alleine.

Was aber am hilfreichsten ist, wenn du besser werden willst: Such dir Tourenkumpels die etwas besser sind als du. So lernst du am allermeisten, hast viel Motivation dran zu bleiben und fährst regelmäßiger als allein.


----------



## jo7840 (4. Mai 2011)

Schweissnass schrieb:


> (...)1. Mein Lenkrad verwackelt bergauf sehr schnell (...)


 
Du hast ein Lenkrad?
Würd ich jagern mal sehn.


----------



## jo7840 (9. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich ein eigenes Bike hatte hab ich einen Anfängekurs gemacht. Richtige Einstellung von Federelementen, sattel und Lenker, richtiges Bremsen, Blickführung in Kurven, richtig Berauf fahren, richtig bergab fahren, Stufe...

Dann hab ich ein knappes Jahr gebraucht um mich für ein Rad zu entscheiden...und jetzt fahr ich halt so vor mich hin. Hab mich "schlau gelesen" was man noch so machen kann an Übungen und bau das halt in ne tour mit ein, z.B. stillstehn ohne Fuß runter Vorderrad/Hinterrad anheben. 

Werde demnächst den Fortgeschrittenen Kurs besuchen. 
Zum einen hats Spass gemacht. Zum anderen fahre ich viel allein und hab keinen der mir zeigt wie ich einen schwierige Stelle fahren kann oder Hilfestellung oder Korrektur gibt. :-(

Mountainbike kurs ist nicht notwendig würd ich sagen aber hilfreich find ich.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen learning by doing und wenn etwas nicht so gut klappt nicht entmutigen lassen, sondern die Stelle nochmal probieren.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Mai 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi Kawafahrer,
> 
> also ich würde da am Anfang keine allzu große Wissenschaft draus machen. Wenn Du hier schon so nach dem Anfang fragst, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Fahrrad gefahren bist, oder?
> Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle erstmal aufs Bike setzen, Helm auf, Handschuhe an und dann einfach mal losradeln...ganz normale Tour übers Land, über breite Wald und Feldwege, an Flüssen/Kanälen entlang...einfach regelmäßig Touren fahren, dabei wird man mit dem Bike vertraut und baut auch die eigene Grundlagenausdauer aus und mit der Zeit werden die Touren immer länger, ohne dass man sich dabei so verausgabt...also fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren...am besten eben in der Natur. Beim fahren dann immer mal grundlegende Dinge üben...also richtiges Schalten, Vollbremsungen, enge Kurven fahren.
> ...



Genau, bloß nicht so verkopf sein. Dann wird das schon. Wenn du andere Biker siehst, einfach mitfahren wenns denen recht ist, dann wirds nicht langweilig, du verfährst dich nicht und siehst wie andere fahren.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (16. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab so vor 5-6 Jahrn angefange und das war dann halt mit so einem Bike was man als "Baumarkt-Fahrrad" schimpft. Dann hab ich nen coolen trail bei uns im Wald entdeckt und bin den rauf und runter gefahren. Vor kurzem hab ich mir dann nen Freerider mit 160mm Federweg gegönnt und hab damit weitertraniert. Aber so wirklich gut war ich nicht. Bis jetzt hab ich recht viel gelernt einfach durch fahren, mal was neues probieren.

Mein Tipp für anfänger:
Wenn du nen Trail hast frag mal nen erfahrenen Fahrer ob er dir was zeigen kann.
Ich persönlich bin mit jemandem gefahren der wesentlich besser ist als ich und ich kannn nur sagen jetzt bügel ich den trail fast so schnell runter wie er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

